# Lets See Your Big Guys!



## osu_barrelracer (Oct 24, 2009)

I know a lot of you have big horses as well as your minis and ponies! So lets see some pictures! What do you do with them? Do you show, pleasure ride, or are they just pasture ornaments?

We have over thirty big horses, but I'll share a few of ours! Obviously my passion/carrer is barrel horses. A lot of you know my wife sarah, who is quite an accomplished eventer. When we aren't at a mini show, you can bet we are at an event, rodeo, or barrel race!

This is my mare Dolly's Keeper. She put me though my first two years of college when I was college rodeoing for northeastern. She had a Dash For Perks baby last year, and now Sarah is rodeoing on her!


----------



## osu_barrelracer (Oct 24, 2009)

This is our boy SSSolid conclusion (son of Mr. Conclusive). He is a jack of all trades. Has done really well in low level eventing and WP. But hes a problem child...needs to live in a padded stall! lol Our vet LOVES him!




















This is Jessie...he thinks hes big man on campus. He is one heck of a jam up eventer!
















And last but not least, my boy Papas BoJack. I roped off him in college, then went on to do barrel on him


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 24, 2009)

We've got three biggies, my sister has a grade QH gelding, then I have my first horse ever, a roan pintaloosa mare and my AQHA pleasure gelding Zip.. Mainly pasture ornaments, the mare and my sister's gelding are both in their late 20's.. My AQHA fella is 8 this year, greenbroke to ride, REALLY wanting to finish him out, just haven't had the time/money



I've got a bad hip due to taking a really nasty fall off my mare a few years ago, so don't ride much, but I think Zip will be a nice smooth pleasure ride which I'll be able to stand once we get him finished..

This is my AQHA guy, Zippo's Rowdy Rodder.. Zippo Pine Bar on the bottom, Hotrodder's Jet Set on top.. His sire, Ima Flashy Hotrod, is a full brother to Radical Rodder..











Zip and my mare Sugar:






My sister's old guy Paco:






The three of them:


----------



## osu_barrelracer (Oct 24, 2009)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> We've got three biggies, my sister has a grade QH gelding, then I have my first horse ever, a roan pintaloosa mare and my AQHA pleasure gelding Zip.. Mainly pasture ornaments, the mare and my sister's gelding are both in their late 20's.. My AQHA fella is 8 this year, greenbroke to ride, REALLY wanting to finish him out, just haven't had the time/money
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a bad hip due to taking a really nasty fall off my mare a few years ago, so don't ride much, but I think Zip will be a nice smooth pleasure ride which I'll be able to stand once we get him finished..


Wow your boy looks A LOT like a mare we have. Shes by Zippos Sheik (by Zippo Pine Bar). Almost have the same white markings and all!


----------



## targetsmom (Oct 24, 2009)

Here is my boy Target - yes the Target of targetsmom and On Target Miniatures. I got him in 1994 and he was our introduction to Pintos and their versatility. He was shown in both western & English pleasure, trail, showmanship, & equitation, hunter under saddle, show hack, and dressage and earned his Amateur Pinto Championship in 2003. He is now 23, has had 2 colic surgeries (1998, 2001) that removed half his small intestines, and is pretty much a pasture ornament now. And very lucky to be alive. He also runs the place.

This was shot after his second surgery....


----------



## End Level Farms (Oct 25, 2009)

Our biggie.

APHA Mare. Gambling Bluegenes. By Gambling Man (APHA Supreme Champion) out of Blue Too. (A blue roan sabino overo. (GENETICS TESTED NO GREY) Ridden by a friend of ours.


----------



## SHANA (Oct 25, 2009)

I have 5 biggies here, all are arabians.

My oldest mare who I do pretty much everything with is SPH Phancyphire. She was born in 1998. I bred her. I'm on her in this photo.






Then their is Contessa Angelina, a 1999 bay mare who goes english and western and is more pleasure as she is slow. She loves to jump. My friend Adam is on her in this photo.






Then their is my 2001 straight egyptian mare, Malibelle Bint Bint Nadira, who is a nice mare to ride. I am on her in this photo.






Then their is my husbands mare, SPH Sameera Sunnphire, born in 2003 that I bred, who we just learnt this summer she loves gymkhana. My friend Jeff is on her in this photo.






Then the last one is my 2007 stallion, Abukus Jamaal KE, who is a sweety. I am holding him in this photo.


----------



## Zora (Oct 25, 2009)

We have two big horses here,

first my 22 year old 14.2 hand quarter horse Pesky Nebraska Girl ''Pesky'' she was a working cow horse in Nebraska when she was younger. 12 hours a day 7 days a week and she went barefoot too. Then she came to maine where they Barrel raced her competitively for nine years.

I trail ride Pesky now, she is wonderful to ride and so safe on the road with Semis and gravel trucks. She is still so game and lively I would never guess she was 22.

She has Man O War seven generations back on her sires side and eight generations on mothers side.

click pictures to enlarge>







 Pesky when she first arrived>

 And a recent picture>



Our other big horse is ''Morning Glory'' a 14.3 hand three year old Andalusian-Arabian who we bred. She is in riding training and is very good at Clinton Anderson ground work. Morning glory jumped over a four foot fence as a yearling and fractured her pelvis, she lost a lot of muscle tone on one side but she had Acupuncture and Chiropractics and is completely healed now. You would never be able to tell she had the injury. here are some Pictures>


----------



## Marty (Oct 25, 2009)

This is Sonny AQHA 1/2 thoroughbred taken this summer at 27 years young. This is the horse that is nobody's play toy and nobody's fool. Sonny is without a doubt the most difficult horse I have ever in my life had to train and show. Sonny is wired. He's incredibly sensitive. When he's into it, he's spot on and will give you his heart, but when the mood strikes him to be an idiot, look out cause he'll give you one heck of a challenge and can become a bloomin fool, but that's what I also love about him. He is very unpredictable. He has had to be in turn out alone and treated as a stallion because he is a danger to all other horses so he visits them by the fence. I've shown him in a variety of english and western classes all his life and for the most part I can't complain as he's won plenty. He has never hurt me and is a complete love and a mush all wrapped into one, but I still have to be on my toes with him. I keep trying to remind him that we're old now and he can stop being goofy at any time because I'm ready. Presently, he does nothing for a living except eat, drink, poop, and be merry.


----------



## MyFriendFlicker (Oct 25, 2009)

I have Fizz, or My Phrist Issue, a Half Arab and National Show Horse mare. She's 12 years old and went to Nationals in Country English Pleasure (prior to me purchasing her.) What do I do with her? Ride here on/off the ranch, work a little cattle, give rides to guests and am working on getting her used to the real world. She is a little scared of anything outside the ring. She's a spazz, LOVES to work, hates to be pet, begs to be groomed, and really really really would make a fantastic eventer or enduro horse. With little kids and a DH who's on call 24/7/365, that person is not going to be me. But, I try to keep her mind busy and work with her as much as I can. She's awesome.





Here's a video of her, from back before I bought here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=im2lENB92YE

I grew up riding English, Fox Hunting, hunter/jumper, etc. Being in TX and not a member of any horsey groups has put a real dent in that, though.





Me on Fizz.






My DH on her.






Snoozing with Flicker.






Working out with a friend.


----------



## Naira3284 (Oct 25, 2009)

Here is my Dutch WB / Hanoverian / ASB mare named Amirah. AKA my dream dressage horse.

She is 4 years old, I just broke her this spring, and she is doing great!!





This girl can trot like no tomorrow!!



She just moves like a dream.

She has a very puppy dog personality, just a ham.

I love her.


----------



## shelly (Oct 25, 2009)

This is my one big guy...3/4 polish-1/4 Egyptian arabian --- PAB Fortunes Shadow

He is green broke and I am trying to save up to finish training him. He has an awesome trot and I know he is going to be a dream to ride!! Right now he is an 11 year old pasture ornament and couldn't be a sweeter guy!!!


----------



## FoRebel (Oct 25, 2009)

Here are our big guys... I love our minis but I don't know that I could live without the biggies...

Buster is an appendix and is 5-years-old. We purchased him from a local mini breeder who was breeding the biggies before (Amy's Critters). This was me on him last winter....






Joe is a QH/Arab cross, he's about 16-years-old... This was a couple years ago.






Fay is my straight Egyptian Arab mare. She's 4 this year, I will start her after I have our baby at the end of January...






And then we have Fire Star, he's an Impressive bred QH... I think he's 7-years-old (I'd have to ask again). We took him on from Lisa (Runaway Ranch on here) after her beloved husband, Robert passed away almost 2 years ago. I am going to start working with him after I have our baby too.


----------



## jleonard (Oct 25, 2009)

Everyone has probably seen my guys before, but it's always fun to share them!

Continental Affair "Connie" is a 1997 TB. I competed her through training level eventing, but am busy with college right now, and am focusing more on dressage. She is pretty complicated to ride, is very sensitive, and is very much a one person horse, but when she is "on", she is incredible!











PL Geronimo "Mo" is my old man. He was our first horse, and is 23 this year, though he doesn't know it! He's done it all, arab A shows, racing on the arab circuit, endurance, english and western pleasure/ equitation with me in 4H, and he was a great trail horse. We learned how to event togeather when he was 17, and now he is back to being my occasional trail horse.

These were taken today, Mo at 23!











And at 18 durring our second year of eventing






Black Pearl "Sparrow" is my 8 year old connemara/ appy games pony. She is awesome for games, loves to run, and is very competitive.
















More to come...


----------



## jleonard (Oct 25, 2009)

Reba is an Appendix/ Welsh cross, and is a great all around pony. She is the one that I can trust with anyone, she is good with beginners, but also has a lot to offer a more experienced rider who is willing to work through her initial "testing" to find the talent beneath. She started out as a games pony, but hated it, and now fills in wherever I need her. I've taken her to a few hunter shows, and when Connie was injured two weeks before the College Team Challenge last fall, Reba filled in. She is also a total princess, and has a stubborn streak for sure!
















Bella is a yearling Welsh filly, and the love of my life!



She has a very funny personality, a great mind, and is a blast to work with. I can't wait until she is old enough to break




















Here are a few videos of her too.



Jack is my dad's games pony, they make a great team.


----------



## Dona (Oct 25, 2009)

Great topic! I love seeing everyones photos of their "big guys". There are some really gorgeous horses that have been posted here.

I only have one "biggie".......he is my Bay Leopard Appy POA. He's almost 14.2" and 5 years old. Had planned on breaking him to ride last year when I acquired him....but caring for my elderly parents kind of put the whammy on that. Just no time.



Cherokee is a real puppy dog pet, tho, and he loves the Minis....so I don't think he'll be hard to break, whenever I get the time, or find someone else to do it for me.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Oct 26, 2009)

Here is my big guy. He is 3/4 clyde and 1/4 belgian and 17.3hh. I love this boy. I bought him as my riding horse but he also packs, logs and drives. He is just the best! So here is Barney.


----------



## Shari (Oct 26, 2009)

Stunning horses everyone has but glad to see a few like shorter horses too. Though am drooling over the draft and the POA, welsh and....!

I have two adult Icelandic horse mares. This is Dyfra.


----------



## Zora (Oct 26, 2009)

Shari said:


> Stunning horses everyone has but glad to see a few like shorter horses too. Though am drooling over the draft and the POA, welsh and....!
> I have two adult Icelandic horse mares. This is Dyfra.


Love the winter picture of your Icelandic, So adorable!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Oct 28, 2009)

Heres my biggie! You couldn't have a sweeter, smarter, more in your pocket horse, than my Beauty! She is an 8 year old Registered black and white Paint, and is homozygous for tobiano and black! She honestly is perfection!!!! I got her from Shelly who has the black arabian, a few horses back!


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Oct 28, 2009)

Here is Ravens older pony Star she is about 13.2 and about 24-25 years old taken last year







Of course I finally found a broke broke broke POA 9 yr old 14.1 hands for Raven now to come up with money


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 28, 2009)

All are beautiful! I particularly love your mare



Love that last photo. I can't see Saddlebred in her at all.



Naira3284 said:


> Here is my Dutch WB / Hanoverian / ASB mare named Amirah. AKA my dream dressage horse.She is 4 years old, I just broke her this spring, and she is doing great!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naira3284 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thank you!



She is my little chunky-monkey

Her sire is a Saddlebred, but he is more of a old type. He is the palomino, from the Wing Commander line.

She definitely looks more Warmbloody, but when she gets exited, her ASB comes out! LOL

her sire











Her Dutch WB / Hanoverian dam at Devon.






and another of my girl






Ok, I'm sorry, I am done. I promise!!


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Oct 29, 2009)

Beautifuly horses! I love that Welsh filly & POA. I want one of either of those so much! In fact I have to Welsh ponies picked out, but no $$ to buy them yet.


----------



## Equuisize (Oct 29, 2009)

This is our last full size guy, Graffix, a 3/4 Arab Pinto. He was 14 on the 4th of July.

Wonderful boy with a wonderful mind.


----------



## Annabellarose (Oct 30, 2009)

I stil



to show off my "biggies"!

"Annie" (21 year old Quarter Horse mare), my soulmate in horse form:






And her (12 year old Paint Horse gelding) son, "Rio":


----------



## Matt73 (Nov 17, 2009)

Okay okay. This is a fairly old post and I did post pics of my new guy on a separate thread, but...I'm just so excited and so wanted to post on here.

I've been looking for the perfect horse (for me and what I'm looking for) for a while now. The last time I owned a biggie was about 12 years ago. I boarded both thoroughbreds (a hunter and a jumper) at a fancy A Circuit barn



So I just showed up, rode, and left. Now that I'm older, wiser, and have a ton of practical experience caring for horses (big and small



), I'm ready to welcome a forever big horse in our lives. This is my 3 year old, 16.1h, OTTB Barrick! (Many more pics to come, once he arrives on Saturday



)


----------



## kaykay (Nov 17, 2009)

Beautiful horses!

We have a guest with us right now and her name is trinity. We are fostering her for ACE rescue here in Ohio. With some good feed and TLC I think she will be beautiful. Shes a yearling grade paint filly. Shes blind in one eye and has a stifle injury and needs lots of weight. We are hoping shes not bred.






Watching the foals play






With Kyle


----------



## epetrilli (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi I am new and learning how to do this! I thought this was a fun thread!!! I too have many, way too many big guys!! Here are some pictures (I hope) of my Unicorn hitch of Percheron Geldings. These guys are BIG-the smallest Cong, is 19.375 his older brothers are just over 20 hands I have a feeling he is not done growing yet





Ok so I didnt do that right!! Let me try to get one on here without having to use the link.






This is Ned






This is Tim with one of my 16h morgans across the fence! Sorry I cant make them bigger. Took them with my iPhone.


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Nov 18, 2009)

I have four big horses, (all now completely owned and dependent by/on me as my parents are divorcing and would have sold them all), all of which I don't know what I'd do without. I love minis but these four hold a special place in my heart.





Boogie, 26 year old Quarter Horse gelding that I rescued early this spring.






Stormy, 9 year old Straight Egyptian Arabian mare that I've had since she was 3 days old. She's been trail ridden alot.






Shadow, 6 yr. old Morgan gelding, he's my main trail horse right now and he is a VERY experienced trail horse at that.






Cody, 3 yr. old Paint BS gelding, he'll be one of my main trail horses, I'd also like to do some gaming with him.


----------



## LC Farm (Nov 19, 2009)

We have 7 big guys. We also have Percherons besides the miniatures.

This is my yearling gelding the picture was taken the night that he was born.






This is our black team of geldings.






One of the mares and her baby.


----------



## drk (Nov 19, 2009)

LC Farm said:


> We have 7 big guys. We also have Percherons besides the miniatures.
> This is my yearling gelding the picture was taken the night that he was born.
> 
> 
> ...


OMG I love that black foal !!!!!


----------



## Hill Haven Farms (Nov 19, 2009)

Here's my girl!

Miss Izzy Bizzy!!!


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh I love those Percherons!! Wow!! I would have more clydes if I could but Barney will have to be the only one for a while. He has to teach me to drive first! lol


----------



## VerticallyChallenged (Nov 30, 2009)

I used to have a pastureful of big horses, and a mini for a pet....well, now I only have two big horses, and a pastureful of minis! (well, 5, 2 mini geldings, one black, one grullo, and 3 mini donkeys). The two big ones we have are the two I'm keeping...we've sold the rest through the past few years.

I have Blue, (Forever In Bluejean, 1998 AQHA IBHA NFQHA grulla mare, she's had 3 foals (all grulla), but hasn't been bred for the past few years. And I have my Arabian mare Kissy (TA Kiss Afire), who is 24, who I got when she was just a year and a half old. So we've grown up together, and she'll be here until she takes her last breath.


----------



## Paintedgates (Dec 3, 2009)

Here are Art and Al reg haflingers. We drive them as team and by themselves.






Both are geldings. I have been riding Art a little but they are much better driving.

Art He is the younger of the two He just turned 8 or nine this year.











I have to find more on Al We also have a grade mare and a shetland pony.


----------



## Reble (Dec 3, 2009)

One of first Paso Finos when we where breeding them.

Our daughter now has claimed her.

Melada is now 20 years old and still loves her trail rides.

Few years ago, when my hubby was showing.


----------



## GypsyMoonMinis (Dec 3, 2009)

my 4 yr old arab Johnny


----------



## CheyAut (Jan 4, 2010)

Neat to see all the "big" horses





I'll start with my first horse, the namesake for my ranch



Cheyenne Autumn, 16hh 1990 TB gelding. We've done a lot together: dressage, h/j, trail, team sorting, gymkhana, ect. I don't ride him that much now, too busy with the greener horses, but I always love hopping on him now and then



He's my horsey soul mate, and I've had him since Feb 8, 1997















Calista (CheyAuts Starlit Firefly) is my 13.3hh 2005 Arabian Pony mare (Arab ponies are pony sized and 25%-100% arab... obviously she's not 100% lol). She is green but a good trail horse. We ride english, have gone to a couple shows. Just started "jumping" (walked and trotted (not even jumped) over two tiny cross rails). I plan to do h/j with her (that's pretty much all we have here in terms of jumping at the more "schooling" type shows, and I just show for fun).





















Summer (Imagine That) is my 14hh 2001 Welsh Cob/Haflinger mare. She is my future eventer, and she is also an AWESOME trail horse (my hubby, who doesn't know how to ride and is scared to, can ride on trails with her no problem!)











Ren (Renaissance Spring, or JC name Count The Copper) is a 16.1hh 1982 TB gelding. He was my best friend's horse and they did h/j mainly (also trail riding and whatever else Cheyenne and I were trying lol) and he came to live with me when she could no longer keep horses. He's retired, although now and then she takes him on an easy trail ride when she can.











More in a minute...


----------



## CheyAut (Jan 4, 2010)

Harley (FanIcons Costa A Plenty) is a 13hh 2004 Fell gelding. I ride and drive him. Mainly trail rides, although plans to teach him to jump, but our main thing is Combined Driving.


























River (Mysti River Gold) is a 2008 Welara filly. Her dam is a 15h Arabian mare and her sire is the 13h buckskin Welsh stallion, Rocko's Gold. I've wanted a AHA Half Arab by Rocko and so when I found her I just HAD to have her



We'll see what the future holds as far as what we'll do, but I'm an english rider so it'll be something english!















Maverick (AHR name pending but it's Maximillion something) is a 2008 Haflinger colt. His breeder expects him to mature around 14h. Will likely have him broke to drive and I'll break him to ride. Haffies are hubby's favorite non-mini breed, so maybe he'll ride or drive him? We'll see, right now hubby's comfort doesn't pass 38" haha 











Harrison Fjord (Karl Johan) is a 2004 Norwegian Fjord gelding. I just got him a couple weeks ago, he's somewhere around 14h but I lost my horse measuring stick



He rides and drives, but I haven't driven him yet. He's green to ride, so we'll see which direction we go. Trail riding for sure, maybe dressage and/or jumping. And combined driving of course



I did re-do his mane so the black is longer (he came to me with it even) but these photos are from before I did that.


----------



## Zipper (Jan 4, 2010)

We have 5 percherons and 2 belgians in the draft.

Here is a couple pictures of one of the teams.

Fred and Mike


----------



## Zipper (Jan 4, 2010)

That is my son with them.

Here is Fred looking at Archie.





WHAT IS THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jackie (Jan 4, 2010)

I love this one of Starlette...just took it the other day with the Cooper pics!.





Edit: I am struggling to get bigger pics on this. If you click on her image, you will see a larger one. Is this because I am using Webshots?

Jackie


----------



## roxy's_mom (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow there's alot of really nice big horses on here. I really love the drafts tho! Especially that Clyde/Belgian cross and the dapple gray Percheron mare!

Here's my big horse. Allie or PC Bar Allegra, 26 year old tri-colored leopard registered ApHC. She stands around 14.3-15 hands. She's all western. Mainly a pasture ornament now but was mainly a trail horse. I've had her since she was 18 year olds. I got her instead of a car for my 16th b-day!! She's blind in her left eye but gets around great. She's the boss mare around here and all the minis know it too. She's been pastured with cows and now my minis. All have learned to respect her. She's the one that I can throw a novice on and know that they're safe especially little kids, she loves them. As far as we know she's never had a foal. I had always wanted one from her but have never bred her.

Allie, taken 12/09 at age 25. She's a little dirty in all of these pics, she hates being clean!!
















Allie, taken 6/07 at the age of 23.











Got to love the big ones!

Becky M.


----------

